# Tape and finishing a home with no heat



## Tmichael (May 2, 2021)

Is there any product that will withstand freezing and thawing weather? We are looking to buy a victorian summer home on Lake Erie Islands and none of the homes have heat. Everyone winterizes them before winter. Plaster was removed in some of the rooms and drywalled. Seams did not do well. Any suggestions for redoing all seams?


----------



## micahmye (Jan 19, 2017)

I would recommend hiring a contractor. Most guys that do a trade like drywall day in and day out will have a solution for this. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## picks drywall (Apr 13, 2021)

its called 220 heaters spread threw house. got to have heat sorry.


----------



## Shelwyn (Apr 10, 2015)

You should call a large local drywall company and have them come out and make an estimate. It doesn't snow where I live, so I've got no clue; many people here might not have experience with this, but the local pros should know the answers.


----------



## Arlorek (May 3, 2020)

Tmichael said:


> Is there any product that will withstand freezing and thawing weather? We are looking to buy a victorian summer home on Lake Erie Islands and none of the homes have heat. Everyone winterizes them before winter. Plaster was removed in some of the rooms and drywalled. Seams did not do well. Any suggestions for redoing all seams?


Take out all drywall and finish with wood. Drywall needs constant heat source all year round.


----------

